# My First Sequin Sample



## RhinestoneFetish (May 8, 2009)

Ok here is the first sequin shirt I have made so far. I did a combo with rhinestones. The picture is not the best, but you will get the general idea. I cannot upload the image but it is on my facebook page. Hopefully, I will be desiging and making transfers today if I do not get too busy with other stuff. I am trying to do a million things at once. It is in my store window, and I have had people asking when they will be available for purchase. It is so exciting.


----------



## melking78 (May 2, 2011)

Ooh! I like it. Perfect time for this design with 4th of July coming up. I am sure you will make a killing with it.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

I wish I could see yours but I am at the country no Facebook allowed, 
Does software was pretty easy to use?


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Looks good enough to eat. Nice!!


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

melking78 said:


> Ooh! I like it. Perfect time for this design with 4th of July coming up. I am sure you will make a killing with it.


4th of July Design 
Tip.
Star shape nailhead (studs) will enhance more. All below design are available in gold and silver. every sizes too.
Combination!! Pro's are calling
Combo!
Use these as accents only because some are only can be done only by hand (one by one). Some are can be done by plate(star,round,squire --). All rounds are good with Rhsn automatic machine AA system. I don't know YN or NC because I never try on other machine but common sense told me it will too. I just can't promise something I am sure on it.
Good luck!!! make some $$$$$$


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Was this sequin design done on the All American machine?

I saw the machine working away at FESPA last July - somewhere, I have a video of it placing sequins in a design 900x60. It was running at 54000 sequins an hour! Yes, you read that right *54000* sequins per hour - quite amazing!!

I'm so jealous.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Love it. Great job. Yummy looking.


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice designs! Hope you make the time to make that money!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

For those that do not understand how to upload a picture to show on here, instead of linking to website, which T-shirt forums does not allow due to the self promotion rules, here are the instructions on this page http://www.t-shirtforums.com/forum-information/t11206.html

Thanks


----------



## RhinestoneFetish (May 8, 2009)

I have been out of town so unable to upload. Here is my sequin cupcake. The sequin has a wonderful feel to it. Hopefully, I will be doing lots of new designs this week. Can't wait I have been missing designing and playing while on vacation. I will try to post more if I get time


----------



## RhinestoneFetish (May 8, 2009)

Not the best pics but you get the idea


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Are the cupcake and tiger done with a holographic sequin? These are all really beautiful.


----------



## RhinestoneFetish (May 8, 2009)

All are done with holographic. It is hard to tell from the pics. They look so much better in person. The sequin are so much more sparkly than the stones


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

We are having software all fonts are in it. Auto fill at any size sequin. any size fonts. Am I talking same language? 
What is sequin pack? CCS and CCS? I know CSI and CNN. LOL sorry


----------

